# [solved]problem przy instalacji ekg

## owoc jogobelli

otz mam taki problem przy instalacji ekg:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ekg-1.6rc3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/ekg-1.6_rc3/work

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying ekg-1.6_rc3-libgadu.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

am-wrapper: /usr/bin/aclocal-1.7 is missing or not executable.

            Please try emerging the correct version of automake.

am-wrapper: /usr/bin/automake-1.7 is missing or not executable.

            Please try emerging the correct version of automake.

am-wrapper: /usr/bin/aclocal-1.7 is missing or not executable.

            Please try emerging the correct version of automake.

autoreconf-2.61: aclocal failed with exit status: 1

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/ekg-1.6_rc3/work/ekg-1.6rc3 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --in$

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for gmake... /usr/bin/gmake

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for uintXX_t types... found in <stdint.h>

checking for t_accept in -lnsl... no

checking for socket in -lsocket... no

checking for __inet_addr in -lbind... no

checking for gethostbyname_r... yes

checking for inet_pton... yes

checking for va_copy... yes

checking for __va_copy... yes

configure: error: You must choose either static or shared version of libgadu.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-im/ekg-1.6_rc3/work/ekg-1.6rc3/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-im/ekg-1.6_rc3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ekg-1.6_rc3.ebuild, line 52:   Called econf '--enable-ioctld' '--disable-stat$

  ebuild.sh, line 586:  !!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if re$

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/ekg-1.6_rc3/tem$
```

```
datkstar ~ # emerge -pv libgadu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/libgadu-1.7.1  USE="ssl -threads" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```
datkstar ~ # emerge -pv ekg    

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/ekg-1.6_rc3  USE="ncurses python readline ssl zlib -spell -threads" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

co poczac z tym faktem?

z gory dzieki i pozdroLast edited by owoc jogobelli on Mon Aug 20, 2007 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj może zainstalować wersję 1.7.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## owoc jogobelli

libgadu czy ekg?

----------

## Arfrever

 *owoc jogobelli wrote:*   

> libgadu czy ekg?

 

Oczywiście drugie.

Zauważyłem też dodatkowe błędy: *owoc jogobelli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> am-wrapper: /usr/bin/aclocal-1.7 is missing or not executable.
> 
> ...

 

W związku z tym pokaż wynik:

```
emerge --info
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## owoc jogobelli

ekg chyba nowszego nie ma w portage

```
datkstar ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 17 Aug 2007 16:20:02 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://ftp.vein.hu/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://mirror.gentoo.no/ http://src.gentoo.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://mirrors.evolva.ro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.ynet.sk/pub "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups doc dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLA
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *owoc jogobelli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10
> ```
> ...

 

Brakuje ci slotu 1.7.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## owoc jogobelli

czyli co mam zrobic?

----------

## Arfrever

 *owoc jogobelli wrote:*   

> czyli co mam zrobic?

 

Zainstalować go.

```
emerge -1atv automake:1.7
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## owoc jogobelli

problem rozwiązany

wielkie dzieki

----------

